# grown up NARUTO VS ITATCHI...



## luxjason (Aug 4, 2006)

who would win, out of all the sannins? and then the winner of that match, who would win against the third hokage in his youth, and finally the third hokage in his youth versus itachi, then finally who would against that versus naruto when he grows up and takes advantage of his full power?


----------



## Sasuke_Asakura (Aug 4, 2006)

*........*

naruto would win 4 sure!!


----------



## escamoh (Aug 4, 2006)

This should be in the Naruto Battledome.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 4, 2006)

Not to mention that a lot of this is speculation.

Kishimoto should kill of Naruto. >.>


----------



## shadow978 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Naruto*



			
				gaara_roxs said:
			
		

> naruto would win 4 sure!!




I would've said Jiraiya but....when I saw Naruto full power.......Naruto would win no joke!!!


----------



## Azure-kun (Aug 5, 2006)

KN4 wins ease however I'm still questioning why this isn't the narutodomes. . .


----------



## Renegade (Aug 5, 2006)

Full grown Naruto would own Itachi. He's the main character... He's got the strongest ability of all on his side; Plot-no-jutsu.


----------



## Azure-kun (Aug 5, 2006)

> Full grown Naruto would own Itachi. He's the main character... He's got the strongest ability of all on his side; Plot-no-jutsu.


 
  the Kyuubi alone is enough. . .


----------



## Renegade (Aug 5, 2006)

enma said:
			
		

> the Kyuubi alone is enough. . .


Never said he wasn't...


----------



## Dr.Jre32 (Aug 5, 2006)

naruto wins he pwnes itachi


----------



## Toffeeman (Aug 5, 2006)

ZOMG ZOMG ZOMG!!!!!!11


Lame thread.


----------

